# Summing up what was wrong with the 80s...



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

Really, watching this, the only thing you can say is "Why?"...

Why would anyone make this video?

Why would anyone record this song?

How come Rick Astley wasn't beaten up by everyone who met him?

Why would anyone actually buy this? or play it on purpose?

Those were some weird years... 

YouTube - RickRoll'D


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, I'll give you Rick Astley as being one of the 'bad' things from the 80s.  Otherwise - smashing time. 
YouTube - Nena 99 Luft Balloons

Neon was in...
Big hair was cool...
Big earrings, big shoulders...
Skinny jeans made their first appearance and at the time, AND I actually looked great in them. 

...Don't knock the 80s. 

Forgot - the peter pan gettaway boots.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

Wham was freakin' awful.

Did you ever see that comedy bit about 100 Luftballons? Then one of them popped... and the rest was history.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

:lol:  Ok, Wham may have also been awful...no - I didn't see the comedy skit.  But is sounds hilarious. 

Ok - confessions - I just miss being able to wear my big dangly earrings - that's really all I miss from the eighties.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

Forgot about this guy too. 

YouTube - Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night

...first concert I was allowed to go too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

Now Corey Hart was OK.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, I liked him back then.  But, even back then my tastes were quite eclectic.  Funny how our tastes don't really change...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2010)

YouTube - Never Surrender - Corey Hart

I believe Rick Astley took quite a beating for that video - so much so that he refused to dance in public or in videos after the backlash.  But perhaps that was just rumour.  

I had a friend who was a Corey fanatic - I was just a regular fan. But because I knew her, she got us third row seats to his concert (she came in from out of town for the concert - she saw him at all the cities within about 12 hours driving distance of her home)...he spotted her during the concert and said "Hi...and her name, glad you could make it"  That was cool.  She also gave me copies of the many photographs she had taken of him/with him.  I still have the autographs I got from him over the years.  I did take the posters off my walls though...and the Wham ones too....didn't throw them out, but took them down.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 13, 2010)

Buffy55 said:


> and the Wham ones too....didn't throw them out, but took them down.



Friends don't let friends drive with Wham! posters


----------



## Marcel (Feb 13, 2010)

YouTube - HQ - Wham - Freedom - Top of the Pops 1984

Jazzey - you said Wham was good - then you changed your mind  :homer: d'oh!  You were right the first time...


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't listen to much music now but back then i remember listening to Wham. I agree with Buffy here  I like their upbeat music  lol the big earrings i forgot about them too but remember having a pair.  There back in style now.  Hate the big shoulder pads they were just too much  and the big hair thing no just too crazy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 13, 2010)

The big shoulder pads were great places to carry cigarettes and keys, and you could keep pet birds and small rodents in the big hair.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 13, 2010)

lol that hilarious thank goodness i didn't have any pets


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

Buffy55 said:


> Jazzey - you said Wham was good - then you changed your mind  :homer: d'oh!  You were right the first time...



  Shhhhh Buffy - It's a secret club of "those who still dance to Wham!" :lol:  It's the same people who liked Duran Duran, Gowan and Chicago...

Ok, ok...I still dance to all of the above...don't worry - I do so in the privacy of my own home. 

And Violet - I HATED those shoulder pads.  I used to cut them out.  I did however love the skinny jeans with the long shirts and HUGE belts - they matched my earings and the pins that I wore at the top button of my shirts. :lol:  that and those extra wide sweaters that would fall of one shoulder along with a variety of mini skirts.  In fact, I remember raiding my mother's old stash of minis from the 70s and I wore those for a very long time.  

At my age, I wouldn't dare scare / scar anyone by wearing any of the above.  Mostly because I don't like being called a "cougar". 

Ewww., forgot D?p?che Mode:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4-IOvcB-I4


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2010)

One thing about cutting them out is they make a reasonable substitute for a Frisby in a pinch.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> One thing about cutting them out is they make a reasonable substitute for a Frisby in a pinch.



...And good knee guards for working in the garden. :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2010)

Buffy55 said:


> Jazzey - you said Wham was good - then you changed your mind  :homer: d'oh!  You were right the first time...



People who listen to - and especially those who dance to - Wham! are always doing that. Listening to Wham! is egodystonic, so it always makes the person feel guilty so they then decide not to listen anymore but, like all addicts, they find themselves drawn back to what they know in their hearts is evil and not good for them.

That's why they now have WW (Wham! Worry) meetings, a new 12 Step program based on the AA model.

Just say no!


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 14, 2010)

Cougar yup thats funny  I love Gowan DepecheMode Duran Duran ah now i remember the good music.  Music i can understand.  Maybe should get t he  young one to play some for me.  I love the long shirts too and the oh so tight jeans funny god that was so long long long long time ago.   Yes Wham is very addictive i will have to try singing some to the girls at work   ahahahah poor things. Just listened to Depeche Mode song Jazzey it is a good one brings back some good memories thanks.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> People who listen to - and especially those who dance to - Wham! are always doing that. Listening to Wham! is egodystonic, so it always makes the person feel guilty so they then decide not to listen anymore but, like all addicts, they find themselves drawn back to what they know in their hearts is evil and not good for them.
> 
> That's why they now have WW (Wham! Worry) meetings, a new 12 Step program based on the AA model.
> 
> Just say no!


 

:lol:  You have way too much knowledge about this to not be a member of the club. 

You're welcome Violet.   It is a throw back, isn't it?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2010)

I treat people like you and Violet.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 14, 2010)

omg  that makes me laugh that is so funny  I treat people like you :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> I treat people like you and Violet.



:lol:  And, I sue for malpractice, people like you. :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> :lol:  And, I sue for malpractice, people like you. :lol:



Typical distraction technique from a lawyer...


You can't sue for malpractice if I deliver on my claims to cure you.

The fact is that I never listened to Wham! 

20 years later you're still listening to Wham!
I think it's pretty clear who has a problem here.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry no cure for whamitis not yet anyways.  I do like Gowan your a strange animal that song was so neat i just watch video for it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2010)

Gowan was a strange animal. I don't think he really ever had another hit, did he?


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 14, 2010)

Criminal mind was excellent as well  he is a strange character though he makes me laugh


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2010)

Wham! should have been charged with criminal fraud for posing as entertainers. :rofl:

Whenever I heard "Wake me up before you go go", I thought, "No, don't you dare... just go. Anywhere. Just go. And don't come back!".


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Typical distraction technique from a lawyer...
> 
> 
> You can't sue for malpractice if I deliver on my claims to cure you.
> ...



:lol:  Alright, alright - but, I'm not giving up the Wham for you!!!

Touch?!


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

Violet said:


> Criminal mind was excellent as well  he is a strange character though he makes me laugh


 

I've met both Gowan brothers - I used to love Criminal mind. 

I used to also love:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fiba80YVyM


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 14, 2010)

You are so lucky  excellent piece of music Jazzey love the words


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2010)

I love the words too, Violet.


----------



## Murray (Feb 15, 2010)

I am so ashamed to admit that I really liked Wham as well. Thank goodness this is an anonymous forum or I would be hesitant to come out about my Wham appreciation. As a pre-teen, I had the biggest crush on George Michael. I just thought he was so cute. Sadly, I was also a big fan of Culture Club and Boy George. Eek that is embarrassing.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

:lol:  

Yay!!  Another one 

And who didn't dance to:

YouTube - Culture Club - Karma Chameleon (Ledge Music Electro 80... 

in the 80s, really??  

(and, who was actually hip in those days - before the nay sayers start spewing again.  )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

Murray said:


> I am so ashamed to admit that I really liked Wham as well. Thank goodness this is an anonymous forum or I would be hesitant to come out about my Wham appreciation. As a pre-teen, I had the biggest crush on George Michael. I just thought he was so cute. Sadly, I was also a big fan of Culture Club and Boy George. Eek that is embarrassing.



These ego-dystonic addictions are treatable, Murray. Take that first step today and call a Culture Club or Wham! Crisis line. You don't have to suffer alone. (Well, if you still want to listen to Wham! or Culture Club, you probably do have to suffer alone. Good luck trying to find anyone who will listen with you!)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> Yay!!  Another one



It's starting to look like a pandemic.


----------



## Murray (Feb 15, 2010)

You're right Dr Baxter, I think even my husband would draw the line there. Those marriage vows covered lots of things, sickness, health, etc,  but probably not sharing a spouse's 80's musical taste. He just shakes his head in confusion whenever I mention what I listened to back in the day.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

...I thought that I'd snuck back into this thread when THE 'nay-sayer' was offline....

Murray - do not, I repeat, DO NOT fraternize with the 'anti-80s' faction...Ok, the only exception being your husband.  But even then, the permission is tenuous at best :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> Murray - do not, I repeat, DO NOT fraternize with the 'anti-80s' faction...



When did I say I was anti 80s? I titled this thread "what was WRONG with the 80s" (and there were a lot of things wrong). 

But I could also start a thread about what was RIGHT with the 80s.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

addendum:  Do not, I repeat, DO NOT fraternize with the nay-sayers about Wham, Culture Club or any other teenie-boppy music we may have enjoyed in our hay day.

There -that should cover us off.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think what you were enjoying was hay...


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2010)

...I was "but a mere child" back then....I was innocent.  :blush:


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Wham! should have been charged with criminal fraud for posing as entertainers. :rofl:
> 
> Whenever I heard "Wake me up before you go go", I thought, "No, don't you dare... just go. Anywhere. Just go. And don't come back!".


 
Ah, but George Michael did come back...solo...even better than before, in the decades that followed.  And am I the only one that sees a resemblance here?  Perhaps this is a long lost brother and Dr. Baxter is just upset George wouldn't let him join WHAM!....sibling rivalry and all that....

YouTube - George Michael - Heal The Pain [The Best Of, 1998]


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 24, 2010)

If George Michael were my long lost brother, I would have taken him out to the mountains and lost him at birth.


----------



## Andy (Feb 24, 2010)

But then you couldn't borrow his fancy Miami Vice looking clothes.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 24, 2010)

As if... tchah!


----------

